# Sexing Citronella dart Frogs



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi i was hoping someone would be able to help sex these Citronella Dart Frogs.

First Two pictures i think are a male. ?









By kevchandler at 2012-07-28








By kevchandler at 2012-07-28

Next two pictures i think maybe female ?









By kevchandler at 2012-07-28








By kevchandler at 2012-07-28

Also the Second frog is alot larger than the first frog.

Kevin


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with you.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

the 2nd frog looks female. the 1st frog could go either way in my eyes. try and get a side pic, its easier to tell.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't tell, because the pics aren't working for me.


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

frogface said:


> I agree with you.


Thanks kris 

Any more feed back Is welcome.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

whitethumb said:


> the 2nd frog looks female. the 1st frog could go either way in my eyes. try and get a side pic, its easier to tell.


Ditto, a better pic of the first frog would help.


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Sexing Citronella dart Frogs Frog 1*

Here is another two pictures of frog one . Male ?









By kevchandler at 2012-07-28









By kevchandler at 2012-07-28

Cheers kevin


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool, I'm thinking you have a pair based on the backs of the frogs. I'm not seeing much of a toe split on the male yet but toes can be deceiving sometimes. Could be their age too.


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> Cool, I'm thinking you have a pair based on the backs of the frogs. I'm not seeing much of a toe split on the male yet but toes can be deceiving sometimes. Could be their age too.


Thanks for your input.....

Ill be happy if they are a pair....also to note these are unrelated with the female being the older one....


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

agreed. based on the second set of photos it looks male 



frogfreak said:


> Cool, I'm thinking you have a pair based on the backs of the frogs. I'm not seeing much of a toe split on the male yet but toes can be deceiving sometimes. Could be their age too.


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

whitethumb said:


> agreed. based on the second set of photos it looks male


Thanks for you input....


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Have to say they are a confirmed pair male has been observed calling and female has been observed stroking male.


----------

